#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Fees for Tests and Services  for TOEFL iBT® Test

## amos.0119

The TOEFL iBT test fee varies by country. To find out what the fee is in your testing location, go to the TOEFL website, select Register for the Test, and choose your test location. 


1. Late registration fee: US$40


2. Rescheduling fee: US$60


3. Reinstatement of canceled scores: US$20


4. Additional score reports (per recipient): US$20


5. Speaking or Writing Section score review: US$80


6. Speaking and Writing Section score review: US$160





  Similar Threads: Exam Pattern of TOEFL iBT® test How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Important Information for TOEFL iBT® Test Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test Mode of Payment of Fee for TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

